# The Chihuahua



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm sure plenty of you have been wondering about the Chihuahua I've been talking about in other threads. I've only been witholding photos because my family wasn't sure about keeping him. Anyway, here he is. His name is Yoshi.

































Our cat is very interested in his toys because they're cat teething toys. Couldn't find dog toys small enough for him


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

OMG so tiny Chihuahua are my soft spot


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Do you all think he'll have a parti-nose forever or will it sort of fade in together? My grandparents' samoyed had a nose like that but now it fades from light to dark.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

How old is he? It looks pretty pink like he wants to have white where the pink is.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

OMG those ears. 

As to the nose, it may or may not, he is still young so it could still fill in.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

So cute


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

He's 10 weeks right now.


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

Wow his ears are huge 
and awh that adorable apple-shaped head.
He's got amazing colouring too :3.
How much does he weigh?
He looks so different from my Chi puppy it's hard to believe they're the same breed.

As for toys, my puppy loves the puppy kong, the puppy kong wubba, a little hand towel and socks. haha


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Those ears are ridiculously fantastic! 

Many of Ham's puppy toys were cat toys. It's hard to find dog toys that tiny! Petstages makes some, and Kong makes a few teenie stuffies.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

According to his last vet visit on April 4th, he's 2.4lb. So far he loves playing with those cat toys and we have a tiny, black (so Charlie can't murder it) kong. Today he was playing with me (woohoo! he's not as scared). We were playing a tug game and then he thought it was fun to chew AS HARD AS POSSIBLE on my fingers. We had to stop that. lol

Then he tried to bark but it sort of sounded like a squeaky hiccup. 

Oh, and if anyone thinks he looks scabby or mangy is because he is. He has demodectic mange and a bacterial skin infection (though both are on the mend and he's looking better already).


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow so tiny! Adorable.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Just a random blurry photo from a couple days ago


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Where's Yoshi?









Oh there he is.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh wow he really looks tiny in those photos.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

uh can i just steal him now please


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Haha  

He's still nervous of people but he's getting better already. He still doesn't really wag his tail or look happy when people show up but he's now showing some excitement. Especially when he knows I'm bringing him food.


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

Little Wise Owl said:


> According to his last vet visit on April 4th, he's 2.4lb. So far he loves playing with those cat toys and we have a tiny, black (so Charlie can't murder it) kong. Today he was playing with me (woohoo! he's not as scared). We were playing a tug game and then he thought it was fun to chew AS HARD AS POSSIBLE on my fingers. We had to stop that. lol
> 
> Then he tried to bark but it sort of sounded like a squeaky hiccup.
> 
> Oh, and if anyone thinks he looks scabby or mangy is because he is. He has demodectic mange and a bacterial skin infection (though both are on the mend and he's looking better already).


I just went to the Vet with Chico for his 3 month check-up and he weighed in at 2.4lbs.
Which is odd because I thought Yoshi looked smaller, but I guess Chico is more fluff (he's a long coat Chi).
And yes their barks are hilarious.
I joke saying that Chico is half headache because of how high-pitched his barks are.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

that triangle is grey's all time favorite toy too!! we call it the ovary... it bears a striking anatomical resemblance hahaha. Where is he from??


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

SQUEEEEEE!!!!! How could you not keep him?! I can't wait for Yoshi to grow up and join the dogforums.com "little dogs are real dogs!" crew.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Ohh too cute!!!!


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Rescued said:


> that triangle is grey's all time favorite toy too!! we call it the ovary... it bears a striking anatomical resemblance hahaha. Where is he from??


LOL, that's awesome.

And to be honest, I'm not entirely sure where he's from. I didn't bring him home, my father did. And knowing my father he likely just picked up the next available puppy from a BYB. I know he came with a 1 year health guarantee and has his first shots/is also dewormed.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Why does it take up to a week for photos to be moderated and posted? This is especially annoying when you're posting photos in a debate or discussion and they don't show up 'til days later when they're not even relevant anymore.


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

Little Wise Owl said:


> Why does it take up to a week for photos to be moderated and posted? This is especially annoying when you're posting photos in a debate or discussion and they don't show up 'til days later when they're not even relevant anymore.


Not sure 
but it sucks, I typically forget about them because it takes so long.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Chichan said:


> Not sure
> but it sucks, I typically forget about them because it takes so long.


Same here. Well, just so everyone knows, there are several pending photos that may or may not appear in this decade. Look forward to them! I'll probably forget!


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Maybe these attachments will work better.

He stole the rabbit ear from mom's GSD. She's a push over most times so she just let him have it. lmao


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Looking better already. Very cute


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

SO cute! Look at his tiny wiener! I never thought a dogs wiener could be so cute.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

jade5280 said:


> SO cute! Look at his tiny wiener! I never thought a dogs wiener could be so cute.


You just made me choke laughing. Oh my god LMAO My mom and I were commenting yesterday on how big it was compared to his body. He's only 11 wks and already has his little balls.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Lol! I guess he just needs to grow into them.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

He loves this chair. He brings all his toys to it.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Charlie looks huge compared to the baby!


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Yoshi in his new Mario/Nintendo themed collar.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

eeeee, he is so cute! I am not normally one to coo over chis but I absolutely love walking pairs of ears. <3


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

He is soooooooooooooooo cute!


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

These might appear more than once so sorry about that. lol


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

He is so cute!!! If I lived close we would have to have a chihuahua play meet,haha. Poor Athena is too small to play with any of my crew. My aunt said she thinks Athena is going to have to stick with the ferrets,lol. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

I am not fond of Chi's, but I am in love with him. He is so small, & adorable. I just want to hug him, hopefully he wouldn't be too small...


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> I am not fond of Chi's, but I am in love with him. He is so small, & adorable. I just want to hug him, hopefully he wouldn't be too small...


Honestly, I wasn't a huge fan of Chihuahuas but he's definitely changed my mind. He's also surprisingly less fragile than expected. We squish and cuddle him often (not too hard though)




momtolabs said:


> He is so cute!!! If I lived close we would have to have a chihuahua play meet,haha. Poor Athena is too small to play with any of my crew. My aunt said she thinks Athena is going to have to stick with the ferrets,lol.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha, my old ferrets would probably try to kill him. They weren't nice to other animals lol


----------



## TWW (Apr 15, 2014)

Beautiful pup, but ya the fragile part scares me with them and other small dogs.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

wow
so sleep
much tired
wow


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Warmy warm sun bathing


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh my goodness!
Could he be any cuter? Don't think so c:


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

AWWW so cute! I forget how tiny they are as pups.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

He is so cute :3 I just want to come over there and steal him.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

This puppy is seriously the cutest thing ever <3

I really like chis, I find them super easy to train, they're cute and highly portable etc. This thread gives me puppy fever.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Omg cute! Looks like a cozy place to have a rest haha


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh my goodness his head and ears are SO big compared to his body! Hahaha he's so cute


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Little Wise Owl said:


>


I love this picture. My heart just melted <3


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

I got this one too:


----------



## XenaWarrior (Apr 22, 2014)

Little Wise Owl said:


> I got this one too:


This is BEYOND adorableeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

So sweet


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Poor Yoshi has been on a roller coaster when it comes to his health. His demodectic mites had gotten out of control again and now he's having seizures (which I'm beginning to suspect may have been caused by all this medication the vet is throwing at him)

He's so bald ):

















He's the perfect height for butt-sniffing


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

so cute... love the pics... am glad he is with you !!!


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

He's a little lethargic today from his last vet visit... (ignore the dirty slippers and boots lol)


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

I just show up for the "" awwwww """ factor.. so cute.. do hope he is able to get over the skin problems.. big hugs


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Aww  poor little dude.. I hope he gets well soon <3 <3


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Yoshi's been doing a lot better. His mange is still there but he's active, happy, hyper and playful. He's actually turned into a bit of a monster. We've nicknamed him the "Piranha" because he has a thing for mouthing and biting any part available on your body. lol 


























He's also turned into quite the pervert


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

He is such a little cutie!


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

One from last night


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

So vulgar..... lmao


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Little Wise Owl said:


> One from last night


That is precious!!! <3

And lmao @ that last one. Someone needs to slap a Smiley face censor over those balls.  Hahaha


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

You're making me want a Chi! The pic with the GSD licking his face is the cutest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Someone suggested that I should let him breed with their girl Chi when she comes of age. lol

I was like naaaaaaah, don't really want to pass his horrible health issues to those poor puppies, thanks.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Some pics from yesterday. His nose is filling in.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

jade5280 said:


> You're making me want a Chi! The pic with the GSD licking his face is the cutest thing I've ever seen.


Agreed! I can't get over the cuteness. This forum is really making me love a lot of dogs that I wouldn't normally.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Little Wise Owl said:


> One from last night



AWW! That face just kills me, too cute for words.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I said "woooow!" out loud at this one. He's so handsome!


>


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

everyone needs a chihuahua. they are the best and im not biased at all.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

d_ray said:


> Agreed! I can't get over the cuteness. This forum is really making me love a lot of dogs that I wouldn't normally.


I'm not a Chihuahua person but I LOVE this tiny dog.


In other news:
He's a Temptations Cat treat thief









Can you FEEL the hate?


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Little Wise Owl said:


> So vulgar..... lmao


lol, balls. lol.

Reminds me of that thread a few months ago about "decency" in pet photos.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

gingerkid said:


> lol, balls. lol.
> 
> Reminds me of that thread a few months ago about "decency" in pet photos.


Haha, I remember that. Yeah, I think that particular photo might actually be inappropriate


----------



## buoysmom (Nov 19, 2008)

Awww! He's so tiny! I can't believe the comparison of his size to the cat!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Those ears- he's probably picking up transmissions from Mars!


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Haven't updated this in a while. These are the most recent pics of him


----------

